
Google Chrome extension to detect unsafe passwords - panarky
https://www.wired.com/story/password-checkup-chrome-extension/
======
panarky
_attempts to monitor passwords in a cryptographically secure and private
way...

Google never learns your username and password in the process...

we don’t want any sort of trackable identifier for the user that would reveal
any information..._

